# rates with a walk behind snow blower



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

how much should I charge in Brooklyn ny for side walk and drive way snow removiol


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

How much do you need to charge to cover all your overhead, job costs, and make a profit?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Bigdave1 said:


> how much should I charge in Brooklyn ny for side walk and drive way snow removiol


JMH is correct, You need to do some leg work and see what clients are paying and know what your market can stand.

Besides snow. T$M now and then most of our work is bid by the SQ FT. I am very interested what my competitors are bidding, I'm in NY to in the Finger Lakes region I know you could get more than me. The cost of living in Brooklyn is a lot higher than my region.

Are you a business Man or a hobby looking for some extra income? Typically a small 4 car drive and walk way to home is $40.00 two passes with the truck and a shovel not including right of way walk - frontage. This could be a whole different story if a inverted is performing work in your area. Good Luck


----------



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Just a side business and no plow truck drive ways here are onley 8 foot wide so there is no point


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Bigdave1 said:


> no plow truck drive ways here are onley 8 foot wide so there is no point


That just means 1 pass with the plow, and money is in your hand.

Anyway, it really depends on your area, and what you can get. You're 16 right? I might have you confused with someone else. I assume you'll be doing this more in your free time right? Can't really charge a premium when you can't do premium service. Not your fault, but it is what it is. Just charge what you want to make. You can't really compete against the business guys, so just focus on neighbors, family, and friends. You'll be surprised how easy it will be to pick up say 10 drives around your house. The elderly like helping young people willing to work also, plus a lot of time they can't do it themselves.


----------

